# Hdmi Output



## shawn13165 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wondering if anybody knows of an or workaround that will allow hdmi output of hulu plus. I seen some people say xternal display for the droid x works great for this, but it wont run on the d3. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

